# Overwhelmed newbie needs help with kit!



## Rachc (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi all I just discovered this forum a few days ago and it's great so much info and great to find at other coffee lovers.

I have a nespresso at the moment which I hate and looking to get proper machine and grinder to hopefully recreate flat whites that I like drinking in my favourite coffee places.

Ok so after a few hours lost on here it seems the gaggia classic is a good entry level model. However I think I would prefer not to go down the second hand route.

i also wouldn't want to buy it and then wish I had got something a bit better later on. Also I just drink flat whites so really should I be splashing out on a dual boiler or hx.

Any advice on grinder from reading this forum this seems more important than the machine!

i was looking to spend around 500 for everything but after looking on here not sure if that's realistic and could probably stretch to 800 if gives a better set up and won't need to upgrade again.

Any advice would be great! Thank you


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome Rachc, 800 is a pretty decent budget. If you go second hand you'll get more for your money, buying from on here is usually quite a safe bet, well looked after gear. Once you have 5 posts you can access the for sale thread and have a browse.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome. Don't be afraid to buy secondhand on here, especially from respected members, they are anal as heel about their equipment. Haha


----------



## grundypie (Feb 12, 2016)

Morning ! Welcome to the forum







loads of helpful people here with plenty of knowledge!

It sounds like you have found your feet & the gaggia Classic sounds like a suitable resolution to your predicament!

Although a dual boiler is faster, it only takes 30 second or so off your routine so the extra £500 on a dual boiler isn't essential.

I used a gaggia baby & mc2 grinder for a good year/ the only reason I upgraded was as my machine broke and it was easier for me to buy a new one!

The Sage barista express or dual boiler are lovely bits of kit. The Barista express is £550 @ Lakeland's and makes amazing coffee ( I believe you can get for £450 with price match).

Just ensure you keep your receipt! Sage & Lakelands are brilliant with repairs & returns. My Barista express had the same issue with the steam coming out everywhere but the wand- lakelands replaced & refunded each time. If I didn't find a bargain with my commercial home machine I would probably still have a sage!

If you want to stop your upgradeitis then I would suggest a home commercial (rocket, Bezzera, Isomac etc) from the outset! Remember, the grinders are just as pricey as the machines!!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd go used HX as a minimum. And used grinder. A used Fracino and SJ or equivalents should be possible at ~£600.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jonc said:


> I'd go used HX as a minimum. And used grinder. A used Fracino and SJ or equivalents should be possible at ~£600.


Cherubs are nice machines, and a Mignon would complement it if an SJ is too industrial.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Rachc shameless plug......

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29901-Brasilia-RR55-On-Demand-%A3295-or-very-near-offer


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Eureka 65E/Mignon and Sage Duo Temp Pro maybe? That's what I was considering before I changed my mind again. Really want a dual boiler rather than a thermocoil, but I don't think there's anything wrong with it. People consider Sage DTP to be a step up from Classic as it has a PID and pre infusion. Steam arm looks a lot better as well.

Keep in mind that people refer to older Gaggia Classics which seem to be better than the modern ones.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Budget of £500 will get you a very decent set up. Before you commit to buy, spend time reading through the forum threads on machines and grinders and feel free to ask lots of questions. Forum is a friendly place and members are happy to share knowledge and advice.


----------



## Rachc (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks all for the suggestions - keep them coming! I am sure I will be back with more questions as I read more. Dfk41 I can see the link yet guess I need to get my thread count up!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> @Rachc shameless plug......
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29901-Brasilia-RR55-On-Demand-%A3295-or-very-near-offer


That's an excellent and very home friendly starting grinder. It won't be about for long. At the risk of putting words in his mouth, I reckon Dave would offer you a 'buy-back if you don't like it or want to change' anyway since he often seems to rebuy his own grinders.


----------



## coffee_jon (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi,

I recently joined this site after deciding to move away from my Nespresso machines.

I have got myself a Gaggia Classic and am picking up a Gaggia MDF grinder this week.

I have managed to get a brand new grinder for £89 which i think is a bit of a steel, happy to share with you details if you want.

Also, where are you based? I am on a basic Barista course on Saturday which was only £45


----------



## elonii (Jun 24, 2015)

Just want to echo what a few others are saying and encourage you to not be scared to go second hand - particularly on here. I got my first ever coffee machine for $7 at a rubbish dump in Australia and it was the best wee machine ever LOL. I upgraded that to a second hand dual boiler which I got refurbed off a coffee service place and it's been going strong for 3 years now despite it already being an older machine.

Good luck, it is a wee bit bewildering to start with


----------



## Rachc (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the feedback. I have been doing a lot of reading and think I am getting somewhere!

I think I may have made a decision!

Think I will go for a gaggia classic and wait for one to come up second hand. I do drink milk based but I'm the only coffee drinker in the house so think waiting to do milk will be ok. think I might go for the eureka mignon. Just have a couple of questions

1) I have read about pid to improve the gaggia- do you recommend and can you do this yourself and how much is it? How do you do it?

2) do you think the grinder / machine is a good combo, I could potentially spend a but more on the grinder but not sure what to go for them? If I were to upgrades the gaggia at some point my thinking is would I need to upgrade mignon as well?

3)what else do I need to get started I am thinking scales milk jug tamper anything else? Do i need new baskets

thanks for all your help so far


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Rachc you can read about the PID kit a member sells here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27931-MrShades-Gaggia-Classic-PID-Kit-Complete-PID-kit-with-full-guide-£89&highlight=gaggia+classic

I would say get used to the classic for a bit then think about the PID but it does make a great improvement.

The eureka mignon is a decent grinder, I have one myself and works well with a classic.

You will need scales and tamper, wait till you see what baskets come with the machine before buying. Cheap jewellers scales are available on e-bay for about £5.


----------



## coffee_jon (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi,

Where are you based?

I have just signed up to a Gaggia course - its only £45 based in Halifax.

I am in very similar situation to you so looking forward to learning how to use my Classic


----------



## Rachc (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Jon that course sounds good let us know what you learn. I am based in London. Thanks gcglasglow. So I am close to buying can't wait to get started!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Rachc said:


> Hi Jon that course sounds good let us know what you learn. I am based in London. Thanks gcglasglow. So I am close to buying can't wait to get started!


drop @Glenn a pm if you are thinking about training in London.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Let me know what you think of the course.

Is it one to one or part of a group?

@*Rachc *The training I offer is 1 to 1 (partner or friend included in the price), at your home or workplace. Message me with the borough you live in and I can advise full details from there


----------



## Rachc (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks all for all your help! In the end I got a gaggia classic off of mark from this forum and a new Mignon. And then I saw @GCGlasgow great for sale post and was kicking myself for already ordering ! Also ordered scales from eBay coffee from rave all coming this week! Can't wait to get started. @Glenn I will give you a shout when thinking about training.


----------



## coffee_jon (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi,

My training was 'ok'. It definitely give me a few tips and I'm definitely pouring better coffee now but i wouldn't say it was good.

I have definitely found this forum and youtube more of a help.

It did however give me a lot of info on actual coffee, blends and origins which was interesting.

Picked up my MDF and am very happy with that and my classic - although i can only compare with coffees i get when out and about. Definitely kicks espressos ass though


----------

